# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  License requirement

## richa goyal

Hi,

I have two node cluster. On one node, instance of sql 2008 enterprise edition is running and on second node instance of sql 2005 enterprise edition is running.

I need to install an another instance of sql 2008 on second node.
Does it require a separate license when i have per CPU based license of sql server?

----------


## rmiao

You are better to ask MS for this issue.

----------

